#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Paritcle in a 1D-box in engineering physics 2 pdf free download

## imuser

A particle (micro-particle) of mass m moving with a velocity v is  confined to move in a one dimensional box shown below. The particle has  kinetic energy and the potential energy of the particle is:





  Similar Threads: Introduction to Modern Physics pdf free download in engineering physics 2 Introduction to Modern Physics in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Lasers in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Crystal Structure in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Engineering applications of Interference phenomenon in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------


## Girdhar Katiyar jss

hey user..................
keep it up ur thread is awsm..........

----------


## shewtaarora

Thanks for sharing...

----------


## jyothi.g

thank u.... :(whew):  :(whew):

----------

